# Speedlink Medusa: 5.1 = Rauschen :-(



## _Skullmoon_ (17. September 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset.

Und zwar in Verbindung mit einer Audigy 2 ZS auf einem Asus A7N8X Mainboard.

Das Mikrofon ist 1a von der Qualität her, auch per Stereo klingt das Headset ganz annehmbar. Schließe ich es nun aber via 5.1 an die Soundkarte an, hab ich schon bei etwas höheren Lautstärken ein wiederliches Rauschen wenn es akustisch sehr aufwendig wird, dann verzerrt sich der Sound zum Teil sehr stark.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2006)

_Skullmoon_ am 17.09.2006 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset.
> 
> Und zwar in Verbindung mit einer Audigy 2 ZS auf einem Asus A7N8X Mainboard.
> 
> ...




hast du auch über boxen? was heißt "höhere laustärken" ? ist es nur bei games, oder auch bei musik?


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (18. September 2006)

Habe leider kein 5.1 Set. Höhere Lautstärke heißt schon, dass die Musik bzw der Sound gut rüberkommen, also die Regler im Soundkartentreiber im oberen Drittel sind und eine ordentliche Klangkulisse herrscht.

Das Problem habe ich überall, in Spielen, Filmen und Musik. 

Stereo --> alles top
via 5.1 Angeschlossen - -> Bässe, Explosionen, etc. verzerren bei höherer Lautstärke.


----------



## Iceman (18. September 2006)

Regelst du die Lautstärke an der Kabelfernbedienung oder an der Verstärkerbox?

Die Lautsprecher in dem Teil haben ein relativ hohes Grundrauschen, ich würde die Regler der Kabelfernbedienung nie über 6-7 stellen (außer Vibration, dass ist egal) und alles weitere an der Verstärkerbox regeln.


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (18. September 2006)

Iceman am 18.09.2006 04:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Regelst du die Lautstärke an der Kabelfernbedienung oder an der Verstärkerbox?
> 
> Die Lautsprecher in dem Teil haben ein relativ hohes Grundrauschen, ich würde die Regler der Kabelfernbedienung nie über 6-7 stellen (außer Vibration, dass ist egal) und alles weitere an der Verstärkerbox regeln.



Lautstärke regel ich über Verstärker + Soundkartentreiber. Auch mit runtergedrehten Reglern bei der Kabelfernbedienung bleibt das üble Verzerren bei etwas höherer Lautstärke.


----------



## Gunter (18. September 2006)

nur so eine idee (nicht dass ich viel ahnung hätte), aber es gibt bei solchen 5.1-systemen im sound-menü die einstellung "center/subwoofer vertauschen" - vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass der subwoofer falsch angesprochen wird, und daher die ganze zeit rauscht? :-o


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (18. September 2006)

Hm, ich weiß echt nicht obs am Headset liegt oder an der scheiss Creative Software. Der VIB Effekt bei den Kopfhörern tritt auch nur mit eingeschalteter Bassumleitung auf. Dann ist das Verzerren nicht mehr ganz so übel aber immer noch da.

Edit: 

Ein Frage noch: Wird der Bass beim Medusa großtenteils über Front/Rear erzeugt? So kommt es mir vor. Dachte, dafür wäre was Eigenständiges verantwortlich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2006)

_Skullmoon_ am 18.09.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich weiß echt nicht obs am Headset liegt oder an der scheiss Creative Software. Der VIB Effekt bei den Kopfhörern tritt auch nur mit eingeschalteter Bassumleitung auf. Dann ist das Verzerren nicht mehr ganz so übel aber immer noch da.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ein Frage noch: Wird der Bass beim Medusa großtenteils über Front/Rear erzeugt? So kommt es mir vor. Dachte, dafür wäre was Eigenständiges verantwortlich.


keine ahnung, aber bei so kleinen boxen (das sind ja mini-boxen im kopfhörer drin) muss es nicht unbedingt extra getrennte sektionen für bass, mitt, höhe geben.

probier das ganze doch mal mit stereokopfhörer, aber im 5.1 modus aus, wie sich das an front/rear angschlossen anhört.  

es kann sein, dass du halt einfach ZU laut hörst. wenn man sehr laut hört verzerren mebranen der "boxen" halt schonmal, und von irgendwelchen kopfhörern unter 100€ kann man keine wunder erwarten, geschweige denn wenn sie sogar 5.1 fähig sind und ne verstärkerbox zu dem preis dabei haben 


ps: benutzt du equalizer-funktionen, also zB bass erhöht oder bestimmte andere fequenzen erhäht? auch das kann verzerren - dann ist der sound "übrsteuert", auch wenn es vom klang her nicht lauter wirkt als ohne die gewählte EQ-einstellung.


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (18. September 2006)

Ich habe da nochmal bissel mehr rumgespielt, warscheinlich habe ich echt zuviel von dem Teil verlangt.   

Mit 70% Stärke auf den hinteren Lautsprechern ist das Rauschen so gut wie weg, die waren auf den Standardwerten bei meinem Treiber überfordert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2006)

_Skullmoon_ am 18.09.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da nochmal bissel mehr rumgespielt, warscheinlich habe ich echt zuviel von dem Teil verlangt.
> 
> Mit 70% Stärke auf den hinteren Lautsprechern ist das Rauschen so gut wie weg, die waren auf den Standardwerten bei meinem Treiber überfordert.


ja, dann haben die ganz simpel zu stark vibriert > übersteuert.


----------



## Iceman (18. September 2006)

_Skullmoon_ am 18.09.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich weiß echt nicht obs am Headset liegt oder an der scheiss Creative Software. Der VIB Effekt bei den Kopfhörern tritt auch nur mit eingeschalteter Bassumleitung auf. Dann ist das Verzerren nicht mehr ganz so übel aber immer noch da.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ein Frage noch: Wird der Bass beim Medusa großtenteils über Front/Rear erzeugt? So kommt es mir vor. Dachte, dafür wäre was Eigenständiges verantwortlich.



Das hört sich imo eher nach falsch angeschlossen an. Bei Creative ist doch sonne Testmöglichkeit dabei, schau mal ob da die Lautsprecher wirklich alle richtig kommen.

Wenn die Audigy 2ZS die gleichen Anschlüsse hat wie die Value, dann musst du die Kabel (von oben gesehen und von rechts nach links) in der Reihenfolge Blau - Rot - Grün anschliessen.


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (18. September 2006)

Eben nochmal geguckt, richtig angeschlossen sind die Kabel. Ist bei der Audigy 2 ZS scheinbar bisschen anders, als bei der Value.


----------

